# Unboxing-Video: Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 240L - Überzeugt die Kompakt-Wakü?



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Februar 2013)

*Unboxing-Video: Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 240L - Überzeugt die Kompakt-Wakü?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Unboxing-Video: Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 240L - Überzeugt die Kompakt-Wakü?*

					Der neue Kompaktwasserkühler für Prozessoren mit der Bezeichnung Eisberg Prestige 240L von Cooler Master ist in der finalen Fassung in der Redaktion eingetroffen. Reinhard und Marco packen den CPU-Kühler aus und erläutern die Details rund um das Produkt.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Unboxing-Video: Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 240L - Überzeugt die Kompakt-Wakü?*


----------



## ColorMe (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unboxing-Video: Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 240L - Überzeugt die Kompakt-Wakü?*

Selten so ein lustloses Videos gesehen...
Bin ja mal gespannt ob sich etwas an der Lautstärke geändert hat.


----------



## lol2k (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unboxing-Video: Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 240L - Überzeugt die Kompakt-Wakü?*

Würde eine Gegenüberstellung von Kompakt-Waküs begrüßen!
Oder gab es dir schon?   (Hab leider zwei Heftausgaben (01/13, 02/13) verpasst...)


----------



## Seabound (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unboxing-Video: Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 240L - Überzeugt die Kompakt-Wakü?*



ColorMe schrieb:


> Selten so ein lustloses Videos gesehen...
> Bin ja mal gespannt ob sich etwas an der Lautstärke geändert hat.




Was soll er machen? Soll er singen und tanzen? Das ganze war informativ und gut is!


----------



## toxic27 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unboxing-Video: Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 240L - Überzeugt die Kompakt-Wakü?*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Was soll er machen? Soll er singen und tanzen? Das ganze war informativ und gut is!



Ja wäre ne tolle Sache aber im Ernst mal. Die wirken alle sooooo laaangsaaaaaam immer und die Betonung ist auch so alla Klasse 3 Grundschule ... Fällt schon manchen hier auf,so ists ja nit ne


----------



## ColorMe (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unboxing-Video: Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 240L - Überzeugt die Kompakt-Wakü?*



> Was soll er machen? Soll er singen und tanzen? Das ganze war informativ und gut is!


Ich weiß ja nicht was du unter informativ siehst aber ich sehe da: Umdrehungen der Lüfter, Art der Lüfter, Vergleich zu anderen Bauweisen, Vorteile/Nachteile dieser Bauweise usw.
Singen und tanzen benötige ich nicht. Nur wäre es mal schön, wenn ein Magazin (welches unteranderem durch solche Videoinhalte auf DVD) Geld verdient, sich etwas mehr Mühe geben würde. Interviews müssen nicht gleich in einem Take abgehakt werden. Es soll natürlich nicht in einem Verkaufsvideo enden, doch gibt es selbst Minderjährige UTuber, die hier mehr Professionalität an den Tag legen. Sei es mit Betonung, Technik oder Auftreten. Was PCGH GENERELL in Videos abliefert, ist einfach unter aller Sau.

PS: Das dies hier kein Test sein soll ist mir wohl bewusst. Nur selbst ein Unpack-Video kann man schöner gestalten, als 2 Typen die nebeneinander stehen und das Gefühl vermitteltn, heute einen Kaffee zu wenig getrunken zu haben.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Unboxing-Video: Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 240L - Überzeugt die Kompakt-Wakü?*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Das ganze war informativ und gut is!


 
Naja ...



ColorMe schrieb:


> 2 Typen die nebeneinander stehen und das Gefühl vermitteltn,* heute einen Kaffee zu wenig getrunken zu haben*.


----------



## Knappknacks (1. März 2013)

*AW: Unboxing-Video: Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 240L - Überzeugt die Kompakt-Wakü?*

echt ein bisschen geleiert.
Für leute die es nicht verstehen: mit "bisschen" meine ich extrem


----------



## PCGH_Marco (6. März 2013)

*AW: Unboxing-Video: Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 240L - Überzeugt die Kompakt-Wakü?*

Danke fürs Feedback.

Also ich finde das Video super! 

Das mein Kollege Reinhard aus Südtirol stammt und daher mit Akzent spricht, hat sicher schon jeder mitbekommen, oder?

Marco


----------

